# Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??



## d3nn1s1986 (24. Mai 2009)

Moin

Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der Schwarzmundgrundel !
Habe nun wie Wild rumgegoogled über diese Fischart und möchte gerne wissen ob jemand von euch diese Fischart zubereitet hat ;+

Sie sohl ja angeblich sehr gut schmecken und in Polen wird der Fisch gerne verspeist.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Grüsse

Dennis


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Aus meiner Heimat weiß ich das die in Fischsuppe gut gehen, Rezept

http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...Бычки+УХА&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&lr=lang_ru


----------



## duck_68 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

jibbet dat auch in ner übersetzten Form


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Pff...  Schreib dich nicht ab, lernt Russisch  Hier mal so wie ich es kenne, in dem oben genannten Rezept wird von 3 Etappen gesprochen und das Abschöpfen nicht erwähnt, wobei die Frau auch zugibbt noch nie Fischsuppe gekocht zu haben 

Kleinere Grundeln werden in 2 Etappen im selben Sud gekocht, erste Etappe dient letzlich zur Sudsättigung. Eine größere Anzahl an Grundeln ausnehmen etc (versteht sich wohl  von allein) und in 2 Teile aufteilen, der kleinere Teil ist die erste „Opferetappe“ die wird zusammen mit einer ganzen Zwiebel, Pfefferkörnern und einigen Loorbeerblättern einkochen (~20 min), nach ca 10 min Kochzeit geschnittene Möhren und Kartoffeln zugeben anschließend die eingekochten fische komplett aus dem Sud entfernen und durch die zweite Etappe erstezen Salz und Pfeffer sowie Gartenkräuter (Dill etc. ) nach Geschmack.


----------



## duck_68 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Danke - die "neuen" Fische der zweiten Etappe vermutlich nur ziehen lassen, bis sie gar sind... sonst gibts wieder "Brei"...


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Richtig, die abgekochten waren übrigens immer gut an Katzen vergeben, Breig wurden sie relativ schnell, mein Vater hat die erste Etappe in einem feinem Netz gekocht, damit war es sehr einfach die komplett und sauber rauszukriegen und das Netz immer auswringen in die Suppe. Die Opferfische sind wirklich nur zur Sättigung des Fonds gedacht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Was wird denn aus den Gräten von den Fischen der "zweiten Etappe"? Werden die durch das kochen/ziehen lassen weich genug das man mit essen kann?


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Jein, teils teils


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

man , was ihr so kocht. Ich kenne nicht mal den Fisch.
Ist das eine echte Bildungslücke?
Gruß A.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Es ist eine eingeschleppte Fischart, sie ist eigentlich sehr weit verbreitet (hat ettliche Unterarten, die meisten Aquarianer haben welche im Becken) aber eben war sie in D nicht heimisch, nun ist er da und wir müssen mit dem leben.

Vom Prinzip kan man die Aktivität des Fisches mit dem Erscheinen der Weinbergschnecke bestimmen, kommen die Schnecken raus aus dem Winterschlaf ist der Fisch auch aktiv. So haben es die Angler in Russland zumindest am Kaspischen und Schwarzem Meer gemacht. Es ist ein ausgesprochen heikeler Laich- und Bruträuber. Angeltechnisch ist er jedoch eher einfach, da er sich auf alles stürzt was in sein relativ (im Verhältniss zur Körpergröße) großes Maul passt. Made, Wurm, Mais etc geht alles, am besten jedoch Mistwurm. Die Bisse sind sehr spektakulär aber das war es auch schon.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

danke, schwimmt das nette Tierchen auch schon in der Saale?
Gruß A.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

KP, im Rhein habe ich schon welche gefangen.


----------



## heinzi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

....ich kenn die dinger nicht und essen würd ich die schon gar nicht.#c


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



heinzi schrieb:


> ....ich kenn die dinger nicht und essen würd ich die schon gar nicht.#c



Hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun


----------



## duck_68 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



heinzi schrieb:


> ....ich kenn die dinger nicht und essen würd ich die schon gar nicht.#c



ist aber der eigenen Horizonterweiterung dienlich oder lebst Du nach dem Motto "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" #c:q:q


----------



## pfuitoifel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Also hier in der Donau (bei Regensburg) sind die Dinger zu einer echten Plage geworden.Hatte am Samstag in drei Stunden ca 50 Grundeln am Haken.Und obwohl ich gerne Fisch esse und auch rne Neues ausprobiere,bei dem Gedanken an diese Fische fängt mein Magen zu rebellieren an.Sie sind einfach nicht appetitlich anzuschauen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Also die Menge die man von den Viechern fangen kann ist quasi beliebig. Wenn mans mal wirklich ernsthaft drauf anlegt kann man im Main da in ein paar Stunden mehrere hundert von anlanden.
Häßlich find ich die garnicht mal...sind eigentlich ganz hübsch anzuschauen aber mir fehlt da noch der zündende was man mit den Dingern anstellen könnte


----------



## schadstoff (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Aus meiner Heimat weiß ich das die in Fischsuppe gut gehen, Rezept
> http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...Бычки+УХА&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&lr=lang_ru




jaja da wird fast alles an fisch vertilgt ohne ausnahme


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



schadstoff schrieb:


> jaja da wird fast alles an fisch vertilgt ohne ausnahme



Verschätz Dich da mal nicht  Ich kenne mehr russische Angler die C+D mit Nachdruck betreiben und prädigen als deutsche die das zwar prädigen aber alles abschlagen was an Land gezogen wird.

Nur weil man in D eine etwas andere Esskultur in Bezug auf Fisch Zubereitung hat muß man den anderen nicht gleich deren Rezept verderben, ich sage ja den Engländern auch nicht das deren Lamm mit Minzsoße für mich zum ... ist


----------



## MarioDD (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten-2009/die-schwarzmundgrundel-erobert-den-nord-ostsee-kanal.html


----------



## heinzi (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ist aber der eigenen Horizonterweiterung dienlich oder lebst Du nach dem Motto "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht" #c:q:q


nee, das ist es nicht. aber fisch ist eh nicht so mein ding und so ein teil schon gar nicht. die schwarzgrundmurmel hat bestimmt mehr gräten als fleisch. nix für mich.:q


----------



## heinzrch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

ist halt wenig dran, an den Dingern - aber so knusprig frittiert (wie's die Südländer mit Kleinfisch machen....) könnte ich mir die schon lecker vorstellen.....
Im Aquarium sind sie übirgens sehr kurzweilig und nett anzusehen.


----------



## lsski (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Hallo Leute

Meine Verwertung der Grundel

 ich trenne meinen Fang.

(Die Kapitalen werden von den Kleinen getrennt)

Große werden geräuchert die Kleinen kommen in die Zanderbörse..............
Diese Rechnung geht voll auf und ihr glaubt es nicht wie lecker die sind!

Jeff


----------



## Roland S. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*

Hallo Isski,ab welcher größe räuchert du sie.

Gruß
Roland


----------



## Khaane (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundeln zubereiten??*



Roland S. schrieb:


> Hallo Isski,ab welcher größe räuchert du sie.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



Schätze mal ab 30-50 cm. 

Sicherlich kann man den Fisch essen, aber für mich persönlich ist da nicht genug dran - Wenn schon Kleinfisch, dann gibts nichts besseres als die "Schwarzmeer-Sardinen." :k

Hab Hunger bekommen......|bla:







Quelle: http://www.habule.com/Trabzon/680-mutfak-hamsi-bugulama.jpg


----------

